# Is this good value for a wii?



## mattie (Apr 22, 2010)

Tempted to get missus a Wii - is £144 a decent price, including super mario bros?

Bumf says it's a 2006 console with wii sports.

http://www.morrisons.co.uk/Family-Life/Entertainment/

You may have to scroll about, it's a flash site (in that it runs on flash, not that it's shiny and stuff.

Or are they just horribly outdated and a waste of money?  We have a PS3, funnily enough she never really got into COD or MGS.  Not even FIFA.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 22, 2010)

http://hmv.com/hmvweb/simpleMultiSe...console&WT.ac=tcg_home_200410_wiiconsole13999

Under £140


----------



## mattie (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice, ta.

I quite like that black console.


----------



## mattie (Apr 22, 2010)

All bought, all wrapped.

Now tell me, Wii sport Resort, does this involve bikinis?


----------



## cybershot (Apr 23, 2010)

Personally I would have gone for the 2006 model, if you want to softmod it? If not than it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Addy (Apr 23, 2010)

You can still softmod the new models, you just cant play copy DVD's on them unless you change the DVD drive.
You can of course use the usb hardrive function to play copy games though.


----------



## mattie (Apr 25, 2010)

She loves it.  She's absolutely woeful at every single game, but she loves it.


----------



## Kanda (Apr 26, 2010)

mattie said:


> She loves it.  She's absolutely woeful at every single game, but she loves it.



Wear little, get her to bikini it. Job done


----------



## cybershot (Apr 26, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Wear little, get her to bikini it. Job done



And if she agrees to that defo get her wii fit for the hula hoop


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Apr 26, 2010)

cybershot said:


> And if she agrees to that defo get her wii fit for the hula hoop



Yoga positions?


----------

